# Invertebrate Tanks



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys I'm hoping to start up a tank maybe some shrimp/crabs/crayfish, not quite sure yet but I was hoping everyone could help me out with some advice and pictures of your tanks.

Thanks,

D.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Crab and crays will probably eat your shrimp. Many crays can't be kept together or need a super large tank without them eating/fighting with each other.

You could do Thai Micocrab, CPO Mexican Dwarf Crayfish and shrimp, and might not have a lot of eating each other going on if it's planted well, a decent sized tank and they are fed well, but all it takes is 1 CPO to not want to play by the rules and decide to eat all the shrimp and crab buffet it can.


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply I'm not looking to keep all them together but Ty.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I have crays, and shrimp - not in same tank. Although crays & crabs are uber cute in their own way, I find that shrimp are way more fun and entertaining, and for the most part - not aggressive towards each other.


----------

